# Oscar tank decor?



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been contemplating setting up an Oscar tank and I was just wondering what kinds of things they like in their tanks? I have mostly mbuna tanks right now ,I assume Oscars are not really into the whole stacked rock thing. Any advice from the Oscar lovers out there??!!


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Mine love an empty log/cave to hide in. Just have to make sure it is big enough for them to not outgrow eventually or he will pout.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

With Oscars... the less the better. Oscars are very clumsy fish. If you put something in the tank with edges or sharp points, they will scrape themselves up badly.

And it really does not matter how you decorate the tank, they are going to redecorate it to suit their needs. Plastic plants with a weighted bottom are good, but don't be too concerned with how they are layed out. The Oscar is going to move them.

Stacks of rocks are not recommended. Too much of a chance of a rock breaking the glass if the fish attempts to push them around (which they might) or if it slams into the stack when spooked (very possible).

For young fish, some hiding areas are a good thing. A single large rock (with smooth edges) placed where the fish can get behind it is all that is needed.

Live plants, don't even try. An Oscar will shred them.

The recommended substrate would be sand. My preference is pool filter sand. You certainly do not want to use large pebbles as the Oscar may swallow them (they like to dig). Same with small gravel. Too much of a chance of being swallowed and causing blockage.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Great advice Kmuda as always! Yeah I have pool filtered sand in my Oscar tank as well and only 2 plastic tree stumps I got from pet smart and that's it. I give my O plenty of room to swim around and he seems very happy :dancing:


----------



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah Kmuda is right lol, my oscar had 2 head gouges a while back from running into things but i think hes learned his lesson since because i havent seen any more injuries(oscars seem to be fast healers anyways) I have one small rock and airbubbler stuff and 1 small plant, tank is mostly bare i think oscars need room to just swim back and forth


----------

